# Matt's 120 Gallon In-Wall Display Tank



## mattmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello All!

This is my first post to the forum. I wanted to share my first full build. Its a 120 gallon in-wall display tank for my upstairs den. I'm pretty pleased with the results so I'm excited to share some photos. Please feel free to ask any questions! I'm looking forward to participating in the forum. My next build is going to be a 30 gallon tall vivarium to house some red eyed tree frogs.

Cheers!
Matt























































Here are a few photos of the tank's two inhabitants. I've had them for about two months. They seem to be right at home and are very bold.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

That is a pretty spectacular viv you built there. Looks really nice and thought out. How long has it been planted for now?


----------



## mattmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you! It's been planted for about 7 months. Not all of the plants are that old though. I just recently added a few of the ferns.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice looking tank. How did you do the water feature, I really like the look of it alot.


----------



## mattmiller (Apr 11, 2012)

The tank has a full false bottom and has been drilled in the bottom to allow drainage out and water to be pumped back in from a reservoir located in the hobby room behind the tank. The feature is made from mopani hardwood that has been been drilled in the back for small water tubes. The small lagoon at the base is one of those artificial stone watering bowls for reptiles coated in aquarium safe silicone and a layer of peat moss. It is also drilled in the bottom and fed by a water tube so it's water supply is continuously being replenished and simply runs slowly over the edges and back down into the substrate. The substrate above the false bottom is a layer of expanded clay and New Zealand sphagnum. The mopani seems perfectly suited for water feature use as it is an extremely hard wood that will resist breakdown and has a multitude of small natural features that create unique channeling effects.


----------

